# Owner operator in search of new company mchenry il



## ssjanschek (Oct 30, 2019)

I have 2 plow trucks running this year with 4 plus years of experience. One truck has a 9ft western other has a 8,6 and both have salters. Call me with any questions 
Seth- 1-708-341-4846


----------



## [email protected] Landscaping (Jan 6, 2020)

Seth if you’re still looking for Subcontractor work please call me. 224-239-1609 

Thanks Bob


----------

